# PSA: Levelninesports.com



## prsboogie (Dec 17, 2015)

In case anyone is looking for helmets - this is a good deal 

https://www.levelninesports.com/dea...146efd7ee8e3294029d60a7a9cfa5270207881e6461bc


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2015)

That is a great deal!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 17, 2015)

I thought so


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2015)

Grabbed one as soon as I saw the email.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2015)

I bought my last helmet, a POC from them two years ago.  There price was $25 better than anyone else on the web.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2015)

Never been able to get a good deal on Helmets.  I've only owned two. Both Markers.  1st helmet was seven years ago and I tried numerous brands and models. Nothing fit quite right except for the Marker.  Same deal last season when I went to replace it.  They rarely go on sale and if they do, it's either a XXL or only $20 off.  Hopefully I get seven years out of this one.


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Grabbed one as soon as I saw the email.



That is the helmet I use.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 17, 2015)

I have the one just likeit with out the brim, the sequel. Great helmets.


----------



## Freezingupnorth (Dec 19, 2015)

Head Stivot Race Carbon-- a real helmet with great fit but doubt you'll find a sale price on it.


----------

